# wire



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

what kind of wire/cable should i use for slide wire drowning rigs?
thanx
gunth


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I make my own 3/32" cables, in 6 & 10' lengths. Just a loop on each end, and a drowner lock, a rebar stake can be used at both ends, or the cable can be looped thru it's self onto a concrete block on the bottom end as an anchor (some guys use old brake rotors, railroad tie plates, etc).

I also make 1/4" drowning rods in various lengths, with a lock between welded-loop ends. These don't kink like wire, and many times can be "poked" into a soft bottom, so you don't have to wad into the water. Top end gets a repar stake. They can also be staked infront of a culvert, with the rod extending back into the pipe. This will allow a catch to crawl into the pipe, and remain hidden.

You can buy #9 annealed wire, it is popular as well, but as a rule, cable will kink less, and you'd get more uses from it.

Be sure to remember to have the arm of the lock your trap is connected to pointing TOWARDS the water to work properly. If you install them to the slider backwards they won't work.

Smitty


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

would 1/16" cable work for slide wire?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i am using mostly 1/8" cable on my slide wires... i get it for free from a friend who is an airplane mechanic. they have to replace it after certain hours of flight time, so instead of throwing it away he brings it to me. it works for **** for a long time... have had some last for 6 years and still going strong. beaver will really twist it up if they happen to get a stake out though, or if you don't get the cable tight... make sure you check it.

the 3/32 cable i used before also lasted for quite a while, i just didn't trust it on beaver, mostly because i didn't trust my crimp jobs... have a new crimper now, so i would not hesitate to use the smaller cable.

as far as 1/16th, you might give it a try, but i would worry about the break strength on it. it seems awful light to me, but it might be worth a try, who knows?

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

The only thing I made drowning sets for was beaver...and I just used #11 soft annealed wire for a slide wire, and a common "L" lock to attach the trap... The main reason I used this wire is because I wanted a "universal" type wire that I could use for drowning wire, wireing drags, hanging animals for a quick skinning, or any of several other uses on the trapline...and #11 soft annealed worked best for me... I just carried a coil it it along with a pair of lineman's pliers in my basket.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I said #9 in my 1st post, but meant #11 (it is slightly smaller diameter).

I buy 1/4" annealed nuts & use them instead of the aluminum ferrules on making cablestakes, drownercables, etc. I can smash them with a hammer if needed.

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

I use electric fence splicers for ferrules on my snares and drowing rigs. A lot cheaper than ferrules from snare supply sources. The smallest size 6" vise grip pliers for holding studs and small pipe works as a crimper. You can anneal your cable lock nuts by heating them red-hot.


----------

